# Best Live Albums of All Time



## knyfeknerd (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm totally stealing this from another thread, but live music deserves to have a thread all it's own. What's the best live one you own? Bootlegs usually sound terrible, but maybe it's still a good set. 
Some live albums are so good, when you turn out the lights, close your eyes and crank it up, You almost feel like you are there.
Some of my favs include:

Iron Maiden-Live After Death (nuff said)
Sade-Lovers Live (if you can't get laid when playing this, there's no hope)
Steely Dan-Live at The Record Plant in Sausalito 1974
The Ziggens-Live:Tickets Still Available
Foo Fighters-Skin and Bones
I've got 2 Bob Marley & The Wailers one is from The Record Plant in Sausalito I think it's '78 and one from The Quiet Night Club in Chicago circa '79. It's a tie between the two.

What's your fav?


----------



## ajhuff (Aug 30, 2012)

Golden Earring - Naked Truth
Golden Earring - Live
Golden Earring - Last Blast of the Century
BoDeans - Joe Dirt Car

And I have to say it, Frampton Comes Alive

-AJ


----------



## ajhuff (Aug 30, 2012)

MC5 - Kick Out the Jams is WAY up there on a best of the best list.

I thought Clapton 24 Nights was pretty good too.

If I had my collection in front of me I could list more.


-AJ


----------



## ajhuff (Aug 30, 2012)

Does Talking Heads -Stop Making Sense count as live?

-AJ


----------



## cnochef (Aug 30, 2012)

No question about it, The Who-Live at Leeds

Others:
Little Feat-Waiting for Columbus
Stevie Ray Vaughn-Live at the El Mocambo
Rush-Exit Stage Left
Led Zeppelin-The BBC Sessions
Ted Nugent-Double Live Gonzo
Blue Oyster Cult-Some Enchanted Evening
Deep Purple- Made In Japan
Pink Floyd-Pulse


----------



## tgraypots (Aug 30, 2012)

Allman Brothers - Live at the Fillmore East
Little Feat - Waiting for Columbus
Taj Mahal - The Real Thing
The Band - Rock of Ages
Dan Hicks and His Hot Licks - Where's the Money?


----------



## Wagstaff (Aug 30, 2012)

Jimi Hendrix - Band of Gypsys.
Mike Keneally - Guitar Therapy.
Frank Zappa - Make a Jazz Noise Here.
Bill Frisell - Live. (aka: Bill Frisell/Kermit Driscoll/Joey Baron Live).


----------



## ajhuff (Aug 30, 2012)

Duke Tumatoe - I Like My Job
Echo & The Bunnymen - BBC Radio One Live
Phish - A Live One

-AJ


----------



## pkb (Aug 30, 2012)

Ahmad Jamal: Live at the Pershing
John Coltrane: Live in Seattle

They're very different, but both deeply inspired.


----------



## Rottman (Aug 30, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> MC5 - Kick Out the Jams is WAY up there on a best of the best list.



+1

Jerry Lee at the Star Club


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 30, 2012)

Queens of the Stoneage - Over the Years and Through the Woods


----------



## mattrud (Aug 30, 2012)

Keith Jarret-
Koln Concert
Bremen/Lausanne

Thelonius Monk Quarter at Carnegie Hall (this is the brief period in which John Coltrane was part of the Quartet)


----------



## tkern (Aug 30, 2012)

Jeff Buckley- Live at Sin E
Alice and Chains and Nirvana- Unplugged


----------



## El Pescador (Aug 30, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> Queens of the Stoneage - Over the Years and Through the Woods



Queens of the Stone Age is my Pandora Station...I have seen them live too many times to count.


----------



## ajhuff (Aug 30, 2012)

Looking at what I have, not all are great, some not even good. Only other ones I have to add are:

The Kinks - One For the Road
Natalie Merchant - Live in Concert
10000 Maniacs - MTV Unplugged
Watershed - Three Chords and a Cloud of Dust Live
Neil Young - Rust Never Sleeps (part of it is live)
Neil Young - Arc Weld

-AJ


----------



## SameGuy (Aug 30, 2012)

Wilco - _Kicking Television: Live In Chicago


_&#8203;'Nuff said.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 30, 2012)

Live/Dead.


----------



## UCChemE05 (Aug 30, 2012)

There's been some good ones listed. One I haven't seen yet but really liked is the Nirvana - Unplugged in New York... back when MTV used to not suck (or at least suck less)


----------



## ajhuff (Aug 30, 2012)

I can't believe I forgot Evil Stig! It never leaves my car. (That's The Gits Live spelled backwards). Might be the best live album I own.

-AJ


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 31, 2012)

Not a country fan at all, but really enjoyed the VH1 Storytellers album with Johnny Cash and Willie Nelson - if that counts as a live album.
Other than that, a bunch have been mentioned already, I'd definitely like to add

BB King - Live at the Regal
Ella Fitzgerald - Ella in Berlin
Ellington at Newport 56
BB King & Bobby 'Blue' Bland - Together for the first time
John Mayall - The Turning Point

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 31, 2012)

My contribution: 

* Duke Ellington: The Great Paris Concert

k.


----------



## ajhuff (Aug 31, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> Not a country fan at all, but really enjoyed the VH1 Storytellers album with Johnny Cash and Willie Nelson - if that counts as a live album.
> Other than that, a bunch have been mentioned already, I'd definitely like to add
> 
> 
> ...



I might need to check that out. Saw Bland open for King around 2000 or 2001.

-AJ


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 31, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> I might need to check that out. Saw Bland open for King around 2000 or 2001.
> 
> -AJ



These two have been childhood friends AFAIK, and they just have fun together. There are actually a few scenes on youtube with the two of them from that concert.

Stefan


----------



## chinacats (Aug 31, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Live/Dead.



+1


----------



## Pabloz (Aug 31, 2012)

cnochef said:


> No question about it, The Who-Live at Leeds
> 
> Others:
> Little Feat-Waiting for Columbus
> ...




HANDS DOWN +++++++++

Plus:

SRV live Austin City Limits.....last performance.

Live At Knebworth 1,2 & 3

The Last Waltz


----------

